# Black eye update



## danthebirdman (Dec 10, 2016)

*Black eye*

One of my budgies,a female named lizzy, has had a black ring around her eye and it doesn't seem to be getting any better, she has had it 4 a couple of weeks now and I'm unsure how to deal with it, how it happened and how to prevent it happening again in the future. Please help!:rainbow::feedback:


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

It would be best to take pictures and upload them onto here so the experts can have a proper look at your budgies eye 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

The best advice that we can give here on the internet, would be to take Lizzy to a qualified avian veterinarian. That way, if the black isn't just dirt or stain of some kind, the vet can determine what it 'is' and can prescribe a treatment.

If you share a fairly close up, in focus picture, we can at least give some feedback. If the issue appears to be medical in nature, there may only be so much experienced members can advise you to do, as no one here is a vet in the event that it looks like a higher level of treatment might be necessary. Let us see a pic first, and we'll go from there.


----------



## danthebirdman (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok thanks alot, will do 2morrow


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Seeing the picture will definitely help. 
From your description, it does sound as though Lizzy needs to be seen by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## danthebirdman (Dec 10, 2016)

Lizzy,one of my budgies, has a black ring around her eye, I posted about it and was told to put some pics up. When I looked up close it seemed just to be dirt but i'm not 100% sure, please advise me.:feedback::rainbow:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From the photos, Lizzy is missing some feathers around the eye area and the eye seems to be inflamed. 
Have you been noticing discharge coming from the eye or the cere?
I agree that Lizzy would greatly benefit from being examined by an avian vet specialist so that she is properly diagnosed and prescribed the most adequate treatment plan.
Meanwhile and in order to provide a bit of relief and moisturise the eye (on the first pics the eye looks sunken in and a bit dried), you can apply a couple of drops of sterile saline solution.

I'm wishing Lizzy a steady and full recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I highly recommend you have Lizzie's eye area examined and properly diagnosed by an Avian Vet. 
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with the above posters :thumbsup: 

Lizzy's eye doesn't look good at all, and may even be infected. I understand the long drive to the vet is difficult, but I think it is certainly worth it if you can rapidly treat and diagnose these problems sooner rather than later. 

Best of luck! :fingerx:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you for the pics right away. I agree with all above, Lizzie definitely needs medical attention to the eye. Something is causing the feather loss and inflamation. It will be well worth the effort to get her to the vet ASAP :thumbsup:


----------

